# Found a GIANT white pigeon



## LorrNicot (Oct 27, 2009)

I found a starved white pigeon - very very large. Unable to fly well, no band. He looks very healthy otherwise. I currently have him in a 3 x 3 x 3 rabbit cage. He is now eating well and cooing, and I'm planning to take him to the vet to have him checked out, but my question is this: I live in Massachusetts and the weather is getting cold. I have an outdoor pen that is covered so little rain/snow gets in, with a large carrier as the indoor area. Can I keep him in this pen for the winter, if I cannot find him a home soon?
Thanks for any advice/info.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Is there a reason he can't be inside in a cage?


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes of course you can..and thank you for doing so...can you post a picture of him so that we can evaluate him. What are you feeding him? And please let us know what the vet reports.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LorrNicot said:


> I found a starved white pigeon - very very large. Unable to fly well, no band. He looks very healthy otherwise. I currently have him in a 3 x 3 x 3 rabbit cage. He is now eating well and cooing, and I'm planning to take him to the vet to have him checked out, but my question is this: I live in Massachusetts and the weather is getting cold. I have an outdoor pen that is covered so little rain/snow gets in, with a large carrier as the indoor area. Can I keep him in this pen for the winter, if I cannot find him a home soon?
> Thanks for any advice/info.


Thank you for taking care of this bird.

If you only have one bird it might be easier to keep the bird inside, the modified outdoor pen may protect him from wind, rain, predators and drafts of cold air but may still not be suitable in some cases of extreme temps. Can you post a pic?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

him being a lone pigeon, he may get chilled as there are not others to give off some body heat, If you are unable to keep him in the house, perhaps putting the hutch in the garage with a heat lamp facing the open part of the hutch may be better, and easier to check on him when it is cold and snowy out., plus his water would freeze at some point so in the long run it would be easier on you and him if he was in a structure.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

if he is a homing pigeon, i have a friend up here who takes in the ones who end up here with me when thier owners cannot be found, where in mass are you


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

He might also be a King Pigeon, in which case, an outdoor setup is not a good idea.

Thanks for saving him, and thanks for taking him to a vet. My guess is he/she is not a feral, therefore she doesn't know how to survive in the wild. So you did well by rescuing her before she starved, was killed, or succumbed to the elements.

I think the general consensus is, it would be much better to keep him in a conditioned space...even if it's just the garage or an enclosed porch, with some natural light and no harmful fumes/vapors....

...keep us posted on her recovery


----------

